# what medium sized mammal



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

i have just had a massive electric bill. so massive i am *considering* selling some of my diurnal reps ( beardys and chameleons) to try to reduce it a little. if i do decide to go ahead and rehome some, i dont want to get out of keeping 100% so i was hoping to find a medium sized exotic mammal to replace all of the others . i have loads of space in the house and will be building a shed in spring for my tortoises. the tortoises will be in the bottom 24 inches with a falsefloor to keep heat low down. but that means i will have 6x4x5ft of space thats is heated from below.

i would appreciate any suggestions and feedback as to what others keep and any down sides/up sides. also i have 4 children and two dogs. and will be keeping all of my tortoises.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Is there any animals you have in mind at all?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fantapants said:


> i have just had a massive electric bill. so massive i am *considering* selling some of my diurnal reps ( beardys and chameleons) to try to reduce it a little. if i do decide to go ahead and rehome some, i dont want to get out of keeping 100% so i was hoping to find a medium sized exotic mammal to replace all of the others . i have loads of space in the house and will be building a shed in spring for my tortoises. the tortoises will be in the bottom 24 inches with a falsefloor to keep heat low down. but that means i will have 6x4x5ft of space thats is heated from below.
> 
> i would appreciate any suggestions and feedback as to what others keep and any down sides/up sides. also i have 4 children and two dogs. and will be keeping all of my tortoises.


 
It really depends on what would take your fancy there are alsorts of exotic mammals out there its a case of finding the one to suit you

I know how you feel i got out of reps because my leccy went up to a huge amount due to keeping them 

I now just have my dogs, skunks and hedgehogs 

so really its a case of working out what would suit you and your life style


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

this leccy bil is the last straw, it really is. i am going to wait for a month before making a firm decission and see if it drops any. my current usage is around 80kw a day. and i have just had a bill for £800 for 8 weeks. i cant justify paying that for a hobby. so i need to make changes.

we are a pretty noisey bunch of people. so maybe an animal that is not to shy. my kids like to be hands on. we can afford a weekly budget of around £25 for food ,housing, insurance etc. we do have a spare bedroom thats 12x10ft and is really warm. or we have a spare utility room thats alot cooler. i can buildjust about nything and love doing research. I have seen kinkajous and i think that they are amazing. i would love one but i have read that they are super shy. but i am deffinatly interested in something like that.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fantapants said:


> this leccy bil is the last straw, it really is. i am going to wait for a month before making a firm decission and see if it drops any. my current usage is around 80kw a day. and i have just had a bill for £800 for 8 weeks. i cant justify paying that for a hobby. so i need to make changes.
> 
> we are a pretty noisey bunch of people. so maybe an animal that is not to shy. my kids like to be hands on. we can afford a weekly budget of around £25 for food ,housing, insurance etc. we do have a spare bedroom thats 12x10ft and is really warm. or we have a spare utility room thats alot cooler. i can buildjust about nything and love doing research. I have seen kinkajous and i think that they are amazing. i would love one but i have read that they are super shy. but i am deffinatly interested in something like that.


 
what about skunks ?

they varey i have a couple of shy ones yet i have a couple that are as bold as brass i have dogs and an 8 yr old too so they are good with both 

Kinks can be shy as cute an adorable as they are but like most animals with the right interaction and care anythings possible


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

kinks.. it depends on the animal really... two we have brokered have been hand reared, and hugely social, others have been adult pairs who are shyer/untame..

the one i have here at the moment is not exactly shy, she is not pick up and cuddle tame either mind you yet, but when i am working round her, she comes down and hangs upside down behind me asking for titbits, she will pat the back of my head if she can reach it, to get attention.. as well as huff loudly, if she wants something.. she will come down to a call too if she thinks there is something in it for her lol... kinks as a species are nocturnal, but to some extent adapt to the more diurnal human life, if brought up around it to begin with.

speak to Matt Lusty and Scotshop (jodie) both of whom have "house" kinks 

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fantapants said:


> this leccy bil is the last straw, it really is. i am going to wait for a month before making a firm decission and see if it drops any. my current usage is around 80kw a day. and i have just had a bill for £800 for 8 weeks. i cant justify paying that for a hobby. so i need to make changes.
> 
> we are a pretty noisey bunch of people. so maybe an animal that is not to shy. my kids like to be hands on. we can afford a weekly budget of around £25 for food ,housing, insurance etc. we do have a spare bedroom thats 12x10ft and is really warm. or we have a spare utility room thats alot cooler. i can buildjust about nything and love doing research. I have seen kinkajous and i think that they are amazing. i would love one but i have read that they are super shy. but i am deffinatly interested in something like that.


 
Oh and i know all too well about the leccy im on a PAYG meter thing an i was putting on £70 to £80 a week just on the leccy when i had all my reps 

i just couldnt do it :bash:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

I know you said exotic mammal BUT I do think your household sounds wonderful for ferrets (at least two) or European Polecats (find a good breeder and get from kits). When I lost my skunks to the grape incident a couple of years ago I was devastated, moping about, awful and Ray felt ever so sorry for me, he purchased Fidget from a very good breeder (European Polecat) and this poley was my companion among other things. I really dont know what I would of done without him, he now has two girls to play with as I wanted him to have other polecats BUT they make such wonderful pets if handled from an early age, a few forum members have met Fidget and think hes great, I know ferrets are not exotic they are domestic but they really are wonderful, European polecats are classed as exotic mammals and I would say the same about them also.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

loulou said:


> I know you said exotic mammal BUT I do think your household sounds wonderful for ferrets (at least two) or European Polecats (find a good breeder and get from kits). When I lost my skunks to the grape incident a couple of years ago I was devastated, moping about, awful and Ray felt ever so sorry for me, he purchased Fidget from a very good breeder (European Polecat) and this poley was my companion among other things. I really dont know what I would of done without him, he now has two girls to play with as I wanted him to have other polecats BUT they make such wonderful pets if handled from an early age, a few forum members have met Fidget and think hes great, I know ferrets are not exotic they are domestic but they really are wonderful, European polecats are classed as exotic mammals and I would say the same about them also.


I would agree but you may be paying more then £25 a week in my experience along with vaccines, neuters etc and they cost an arm and a leg usually for vet care if/when needed and they take up alot of time (they should get 1 hour interaction, even if they just run around in the room with people in, then a further 3 hours out of cage time but if you can just ferret-proof a room and keep them in there, its much nicer for you and them) but they are also amazing pets, pretty hardy, clean, can be litter trained etc, they are a puppy and kitten in one animal, do great with kids and dogs. But one thing if you do decide about ferrets, please take a look at the rescue centre route, there is SO many awaiting homes and they are all so great and they deserve it :flrt: they do tend to be outgoing aswell, I have never met a shy one in my life apart from kits who were never socialised. Also if you do go for a breeder choose one that has handled the kits from day one of opening they're eyes.

AND (lol) Ferret Forum


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

i hadnt even considered ferrets......my step sister breeds them too. My nan used to tell me that they are evil vicious creatures that would eat your eyes out of your head. its odd, i could easily pick up a false water cobra or a hissy burm, but i used to run screaming out of my uncles house if he had the ferrets out.

i will have a think about it. i am also going to try economising on the leccy to see if i can get it down a touch......and i am going to beg Eon to let me spread this bill over the year too. and if none of that works i will be selling by beardys and chams.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

hmm..

i've an idea what'd be perfect. they only grow to about 3ft, don't require too much heat and you could get one in there or about 4 continental ones as they don't require much space.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Whats your idea Meko???


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

a dwarf... or a family of Polish dwarves..


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Haha, I knew it would be something like that! :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

make sure you've loads of fish in on Friday :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

We wont have any new fish in til after the new year, but we still have a good variety in at the mo.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

stick them all in the top tanks....


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I doubt that tank tops will suit fish!




















HAHAHA


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Meko said:


> a dwarf... or a family of Polish dwarves..


polish dwarves......interesting. can you source them local to you? only i havent noticed any for sale near me.


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

I would line a ple cat one day thay are so cool you may want to look at them


----------

